# in device manager, "PCI Input Device" has yellow questionmark



## qwe (Dec 19, 2004)

is this driver required? windows won't find it online


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

What cards do you have in your computer? PCI input device will be one of the devices that plugs into your PCI slots in the back. If everything is working, then it must not be required, however you might want to see if you can find it just for the sake of having it working. 

My computer has a couple of devices that don't function properly, but I don't know what devices they are and I don't really care because everything I use works.


----------

